# Poodle Snouts and types of standard poodles



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Here is how the poodle standard states the head should look. 

Skull - moderately rounded, with a slight but definite stop. Cheekbones and muscles flat.
Length from occiput to stop about the same as length of muzzle. (d) Muzzle - long, straight and
fine, with slight chiseling under the eyes. Strong without lippiness. The chin definite enough to
preclude snipiness. Major fault: lack of chin










As you can see, the head should be moderate. Not too heavy boned and not too snipey. Poor breeders may be either. Poorly bred standards with snipey heads often lack any chin.

You may notice differences between males and females. Males have a broader head and stronger muzzle while females are built more delicately.

No good poodle breeder will have poodles with very heavy-boned heads. If you want a poodle with a more blocky head you might prefer an Irish water spaniel or a portugese water dog. But I would not seek a very blocky headed poodle because you will end up finding a very poor breeder. Better to stick to good breeders that breed dogs that generally meet the poodle standard.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Another thing I've noticed is that the way a poodle is groomed makes a big difference in how their snout looks. The longer and fluffier the ears and top knot, the more long and exaggerated their snout looks when it is cleanly shaved. If they have shorter ears and top knot their snout looks less narrow. My dog also looks much pointier when she is recently shaved and blockier when she's grown out her face a bit more.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome! Can you share photo examples?


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Just wanted to pop in and say welcome.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi

If you're going to be working with an Australian breeder, here's the Poodle Breed Standard there
Detail (ankc.org.au) 

It's likely to be very similar to any major Kennel Club's worldwide, and the standards are usually determined by breed clubs. 

*National Poodle Council*

Ms Susie Kearnes, Secretary
4 Marlow Place
Campbelltown NSW 2560
Phone: 0412 496 460 (b.h.)
Email: [email protected]

Mrs Kay Wright, President
3 Ridgecrop Drive
Castle Hill NSW 2154
Phone: 0422 967 957 (b.h.)
Email: [email protected]

You'll want to become familiar with the health testing required or recommended by whichever entity is responsible for determining that. The Kennel Club or the Poodle Council are likely to have breeder member lists or referral sources.

Australian National Kennel Council (ankc.org.au) 

Codes of Practice for owners, breeders, judges, and health
Code of Practice (ankc.org.au)


----------



## mbt94 (Aug 28, 2021)

Hello all!

Thankyou for the welcomes!






I was interested in the looks of this dog, and another particular one I saw on instagram. They look so beautiful


----------



## mbt94 (Aug 28, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hi
> 
> If you're going to be working with an Australian breeder, here's the Poodle Breed Standard there
> Detail (ankc.org.au)
> ...


Thankyou so much for this I will read and check it out!


----------



## mbt94 (Aug 28, 2021)

Oonapup said:


> Another thing I've noticed is that the way a poodle is groomed makes a big difference in how their snout looks. The longer and fluffier the ears and top knot, the more long and exaggerated their snout looks when it is cleanly shaved. If they have shorter ears and top knot their snout looks less narrow. My dog also looks much pointier when she is recently shaved and blockier when she's grown out her face a bit more.


I noticed that too in before and after photos of standard poodle grooming photos! I love a little bit of hair on the face!


----------



## mbt94 (Aug 28, 2021)

Thankyou all for your replies!

When you got your standard poodles, was there something specific you were after?
Also, random q but do you have to shave the face completely down for a poodle?


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

mbt94 said:


> Thankyou all for your replies!
> Also, random q but do you have to shave the face completely down for a poodle?


You certainly don't have to shave their face down or keep it shaved. You'll be able to see dogs with shaggier faces in photos here and online, and you can look up 'retriever clip standard poodle' if you aren't into the shaved face classic poodle style. That's just one option.

A lot of folks here like the clean face for different reasons - it's easier to see my dog's expressive face and eyes, and food doesn't get caught in her beard so it's less smelly and more hygienic. Also when her face is shaved she doesn't get mistaken for a doodle, which I like. However, I don't shave her face as often as some others, and let her grow for maybe two months between shaves.

The dog in the video you linked might be thicker than typical in the face but her groom also just looks overgrown (like her face was prob clipped a month or so ago) and she is overweight, so it's hard to see her structure easily. She's an older dog at 11 though so that may be part of it, but just to say that she appears to be heavier than is typical for healthy an adult poodle. But if you like the thicker look, don't mind a lot of brushing, and live somewhere where the dog can tolerate summer in a long shaggy coat, you can maintain a longer style on a lean dog.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Another suggestion if you're really into the boxier, shaggier look is to look into a Barbet. They are french water dogs, and while shorter than a standard poodle, their bodies are blockier and the standard is to let them grow long and shaggy. Of course, they have similar high maintenance coats to poodles especially if you keep it long. I've met a few and they were lovely. If Oona hadn't fallen into our laps I might have waited for a barbet puppy.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

I find that if I don't shave Evelyn's face regularly the hair starts irritating his eyes and he ends up with tear stains and huge globs of mucus on his eyes. I also shave his face so he doesn't drip water all over and try to cuddle with a wet face.

Also his in between stage that was so cute when he was a puppy makes him look homeless now. When he starts looking like a hobo I just have to shave him, so he never makes it to the teddy bear look...


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Can we see pictures of your other dog just for the eye candy?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

The length and upkeep of the hair makes a surprising difference in how the dog looks. I normally take my dogs to the groomer every 4 to 6 weeks. Galen missed his last groomer appointment because he had an upset stomach.. He now looks like a different dog with a much coarser head.

Clean, well groomed Galen:









Dirty, ungroomed Galen:









The brown stains around his mouth also illustrate why most people prefer to keep the facial hair short. Galen is a 1 1/2 year old blue dog. He should have a silvery grey ring of hair around his eyes and nose right now. (Eventually all his hair will turn grey.) Instead he has a brown ring. 

Dog saliva and dog tears contain porphyrins that will stain the hair. Galen's upset stomach made him drool and lick his lips a lot for several days. The porphyrins in all that saliva stained his hair brown. He would look like an old man with a tobacco stained mustache if I tried to put him in a teddy bear trim right now. The next time he goes in for his grooming they will shave his face again. All the disgusting stained hair will be gone, and he will have his pretty silver face again.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Poodles as puppies generally look very cute with fuzzy faces.

















Poodles when older more often just look neglected









Poodles when older and groomed look like this

















There are ways to keep the furred face still looking good beyond the cleaning after every meal.
You'll notice in the puppy photos the eyes are still very visible. You can see them, they can see you. 
This is really important to bonding and training. It's even part of the breed standard "Head and Expression: (a) Eyes - very dark, oval in shape and set far enough apart and positioned to create an alert intelligent expression". If you can't see the eyes you can't see the expression.

You'll also notice that the puppy growth is even so it looks shaped. Poodles have hair which means it keeps growing so even if left long, it needs to be shaped so it doesn't just look neglected. 

I groom my boys frequently now since I'm doing it myself, not well, but it's being done .

My girls were always done by a professional groomer but we let them grow quite long between grooms, with me doing landscaping on FFT in between. We used to joke that we'd get new dogs every 2-3 months.

The girls just after a groom









and due for a groom









Whether the more classic poodle look or furred out, the key is to keep things clean and shaped.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Here is my dog with a furry face and then with a clean face. I prefer clean face for cleanliness and because I like to see my dog's expressions. The muzzle does look much heavier when kept furry.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Tried to find some overgrown puppy photos to compare with Evelyn's overgrown adult photos and came to the conclusion he always looked like a hobo between grooms!

So here's a shaped puppy photo shortly after a groom:









The above would not work well with his adult coat texture imo. But Evelyn is not the best representative of the breed as he has like four different coat textures going on. My boy is a sweetheart, but well bred he is not.

I think he has improper head structure too...:


















Lol. The joys of taking pictures of a white dog in a white apartment. The above is the best I can find. His current look is deceiving as I just groomed him...poorly.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Oh. I should probably show off his hobo look:









Ignore his outfit...he was going through a phase...


----------



## mbt94 (Aug 28, 2021)

Oonapup said:


> You certainly don't have to shave their face down or keep it shaved. You'll be able to see dogs with shaggier faces in photos here and online, and you can look up 'retriever clip standard poodle' if you aren't into the shaved face classic poodle style. That's just one option.
> 
> A lot of folks here like the clean face for different reasons - it's easier to see my dog's expressive face and eyes, and food doesn't get caught in her beard so it's less smelly and more hygienic. Also when her face is shaved she doesn't get mistaken for a doodle, which I like. However, I don't shave her face as often as some others, and let her grow for maybe two months between shaves.
> 
> The dog in the video you linked might be thicker than typical in the face but her groom also just looks overgrown (like her face was prob clipped a month or so ago) and she is overweight, so it's hard to see her structure easily. She's an older dog at 11 though so that may be part of it, but just to say that she appears to be heavier than is typical for healthy an adult poodle. But if you like the thicker look, don't mind a lot of brushing, and live somewhere where the dog can tolerate summer in a long shaggy coat, you can maintain a longer style on a lean dog.


Thankyou for the response!
Do poodles get smelly? My current mix doesn’t smell at allll and I am getting very used to and comfortable with that


----------



## mbt94 (Aug 28, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> Here is my dog with a furry face and then with a clean face. I prefer clean face for cleanliness and because I like to see my dog's expressions. The muzzle does look much heavier when kept furry.
> 
> View attachment 480855
> 
> ...


Sooooooo cute! Do they usually have floofy ears or did you shave ?


----------



## mbt94 (Aug 28, 2021)

Misteline said:


> Oh. I should probably show off his hobo look:
> View attachment 480864
> 
> 
> Ignore his outfit...he was going through a phase...





Misteline said:


> Tried to find some overgrown puppy photos to compare with Evelyn's overgrown adult photos and came to the conclusion he always looked like a hobo between grooms!
> 
> So here's a shaped puppy photo shortly after a groom:
> View attachment 480859
> ...


He is very beautiful


----------



## mbt94 (Aug 28, 2021)

cowpony said:


> The length and upkeep of the hair makes a surprising difference in how the dog looks. I normally take my dogs to the groomer every 4 to 6 weeks. Galen missed his last groomer appointment because he had an upset stomach.. He now looks like a different dog with a much coarser head.
> 
> Clean, well groomed Galen:
> View attachment 480845
> ...


Very cute! How long is the hair on the head? Can it go lower than that?


----------



## mbt94 (Aug 28, 2021)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Can we see pictures of your other dog just for the eye candy?


Ofcourse! Doing a DNA test on him soon to find out his exact mix


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

mbt94 said:


> Sooooooo cute! Do they usually have floofy ears or did you shave ?


Thanks! And yep I shave the ears. He has had many styles but shaved ears are nice and low maintenance. Poodles look good in any style so you can do whatever works.


----------



## mbt94 (Aug 28, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Welcome! Can you share photo examples?


I am kind of struggling to find photos online! A lot have very thin and sharp snouts

I found these on google but not very clear


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

mbt94 said:


> Thankyou for the response!
> Do poodles get smelly? My current mix doesn’t smell at allll and I am getting very used to and comfortable with that


Poodles themselves are not known for getting particularly smelly, but if something gets on or into their fur that smells it takes a long time to go away as they don't shed. The fur on the face tends to get the smelliest without grooming as it absorbs water and food particles.

Evelyn develops a very mild smell when wet, but it is significantly less than the usual wet dog smell.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

mbt94 said:


> I am kind of struggling to find photos online! A lot have very thin and sharp snouts
> 
> I found these on google but not very clear
> 
> ...


So both of those appear to be puppies which will have a plumper face and different coat texture than adults imo. Also unsure if the red pup is full poodle, but it's possible. 

Evelyn lost that plumpness very early.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

mbt94 said:


> Thankyou for the response!
> Do poodles get smelly? My current mix doesn’t smell at allll and I am getting very used to and comfortable with that


My experience has been that poodles are not very smelly dogs - in terms of getting the "doggy" smell that some dogs have. But a dirty, unwashed poodle, especially with a longer coat, will pick up the smells of the world. That is one of the advantages of keeping the coat shorter - it is easier to rinse them off and they dry off faster when they get in the mud or roll in something smelly. Oona, my poodle, smells great since I bathed her two days ago after she rolled in something gross and came home smelling sewage-y. I should bathe her more often because my allergies have also been way better since her bath - she had been holding a lot of pollen and dust in her coat. A long coat also carries in bits of leaves and grass which can make a mess of your house. The poodle coat is a lot to deal with, honestly, but there are more minimal approaches you can take which would maybe mean keeping it at an even short-medium length, and would still involve brushing out several times a week and bathing at least monthly (or more as needed). The longer the coat, the more work it is to maintain, and you can let it grow but if you don't take care of it your dog will get matted (and smelly) and need to be shaved down anyway.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

mbt94 said:


> Very cute! How long is the hair on the head? Can it go lower than that?


His snout hair is about 3/4 inch in the second picture. His topknot in the second picture is around 3 inches long. Of course, it is curly hair. Sometimes it looks longer and more fluffy than other times. It's fluffier and straighter when he is fresh from the groomer, as in the first picture. It's more curly if it has gotten wet and dried naturally.

Regarding cutting the head hair short: "could" and "should" are two different things. Yes, you COULD go lower. You could shave the dog completely bald if you wanted. However, the dog would probably look very strange. My guess is that it would probably look like a Vizsla with an unusually bumpy head. Poodles are meant to have hair.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I find that most poodles look great without hair. I have seen many that are regularly shaved down with a 10 blade. The above photo of mine above with a fluffy face had the top of the head shaved with a 10 and had a fluffy face. Here is mine with an all over short cut.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Same poodle. Pointy vs. not pointy.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

mbt94 said:


> I am kind of struggling to find photos online!


There is a dedicated Pictures Forum here  Poodle Pictures


----------



## mbt94 (Aug 28, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Same poodle. Pointy vs. not pointy.
> 
> View attachment 480874
> 
> ...


omg!! he/she is sooooo beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## mbt94 (Aug 28, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> I find that most poodles look great without hair. I have seen many that are regularly shaved down with a 10 blade. The above photo of mine above with a fluffy face had the top of the head shaved with a 10 and had a fluffy face. Here is mine with an all over short cut.
> 
> View attachment 480873


I am not familiar with blade names! Your dog is so beautiful! ist that the natural length of a poodle tail? I am aware some are docked.


----------



## mbt94 (Aug 28, 2021)

Oonapup said:


> My experience has been that poodles are not very smelly dogs - in terms of getting the "doggy" smell that some dogs have. But a dirty, unwashed poodle, especially with a longer coat, will pick up the smells of the world. That is one of the advantages of keeping the coat shorter - it is easier to rinse them off and they dry off faster when they get in the mud or roll in something smelly. Oona, my poodle, smells great since I bathed her two days ago after she rolled in something gross and came home smelling sewage-y. I should bathe her more often because my allergies have also been way better since her bath - she had been holding a lot of pollen and dust in her coat. A long coat also carries in bits of leaves and grass which can make a mess of your house. The poodle coat is a lot to deal with, honestly, but there are more minimal approaches you can take which would maybe mean keeping it at an even short-medium length, and would still involve brushing out several times a week and bathing at least monthly (or more as needed). The longer the coat, the more work it is to maintain, and you can let it grow but if you don't take care of it your dog will get matted (and smelly) and need to be shaved down anyway.


oh wow! ok I have to prepare myself  my current dog isnt the type that gets dirty or roll in mud haha
so other than the grooming/trim/cut every 4-6 weeks, you have to brush the coat daily right?


----------



## mbt94 (Aug 28, 2021)

Also, can someone please let me know the type of poodle breeders there are out there? Is it only showline / assistance service / therapy? i am curious to see if the working ones would look differant


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Poodles haven't diverged into different physical types differentiating sporting and conformation lines the way, say, Labrador Retrievers have.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

mbt94 said:


> oh wow! ok I have to prepare myself  my current dog isnt the type that gets dirty or roll in mud haha
> so other than the grooming/trim/cut every 4-6 weeks, you have to brush the coat daily right?


I don't brush my poodle every day, but her hair is shorter so I can get away with that. I do brush/comb some part of her body almost every day. It probably adds up to the whole dog getting brushed out once or twice a week. People have different routines and techniques though.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

mbt94 said:


> Also, can someone please let me know the type of poodle breeders there are out there? Is it only showline / assistance service / therapy? i am curious to see if the working ones would look differant


From what I've seen there isn't as much difference in appearance between lines than in some breeds. I think some who breed for hunting don't dock the tails here in the US, but I don't think it's enough of them to really show a trend. Poodles look largely the same if bred with structure in mind, but there are those who specialize in over- or under-sized poodles. Breeding for special sizes or colors is usually at least a yellow flag for caution. A poodle who looks significantly off standard outside of size or color is a red flag. Merle is a sign to run away. Purebred poodles do not come in merle and merle genetics come with health issues vets wouldn't think to look for in a poodle.

I'm not sure if/what difference there is between continents beyond whether tail docking is allowed. There is a medium size in Europe that is much envied over here and has led to questionable breeding practices here.


----------



## mbt94 (Aug 28, 2021)

Thankyou guys for the response!
Anyone here from australia can share their experience with their breeder?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

mbt94 said:


> I am not familiar with blade names! Your dog is so beautiful! ist that the natural length of a poodle tail? I am aware some are docked.


A 10 blade is just a very short body shave. Basically as short as you would go without them looking bald.

My poodle's tail is actually docked but is docked at a proper length. A show-length dock only removes around 1/3 of the tail. Those little nubs you see on some poodles are the result of backyard breeders or vets that have no idea what a poodle should look like. A natural tail on a poodle is quite long.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I believe tail docking is no longer allowed in Australia, so a dog imported from there should have a full length tail.


----------



## mbt94 (Aug 28, 2021)

cowpony said:


> I believe tail docking is no longer allowed in Australia, so a dog imported from there should have a full length tail.


That’s good to know! I am not a fan or supporter of docking a dogs tail


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

Hi there! SPOOs are awesome. I currently have a 10 and 1/2 yr old Apricot and a 6 mos old Black. Both females. I also had the mom and litter sister of my older girl. My 2 girls are due for grooming in a couple weeks. They grow out fast.


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

mbt94 said:


> That’s good to know! I am not a fan or supporter of docking a dogs tail


My pup has both full tail and dew claws as neither are allowed to be cut where I live.


----------



## mbt94 (Aug 28, 2021)

Jilly SummerSunset said:


> Hi there! SPOOs are awesome. I currently have a 10 and 1/2 yr old Apricot and a 6 mos old Black. Both females. I also had the mom and litter sister of my older girl. My 2 girls are due for grooming in a couple weeks. They grow out fast.
> View attachment 480979
> View attachment 480980
> View attachment 480981
> ...


Btw can poodles see when they have hair above there eyes? is it possible just to shave above the eyes for them to see, or must the whole face be shaved?


----------



## mbt94 (Aug 28, 2021)

Looniesense said:


> My pup has both full tail and dew claws as neither are allowed to be cut where I live.
> View attachment 481004


what are dew claws? 
long tail on poodle looks so cute, kind of sad that they dock it in some countries!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Dewclaws are the fifth toe of a dog’s foot positioned on the inside of the legs. Dewclaws function similarly to the human thumb and are fundamental for a poodle when navigating slippery terrain, sprinting, or gripping onto objects.

Dogs have 4 toes on each paw, and a 5th nail that is high on the paw (so high it could be dubbed "on the ankle" or "on the lower limb"). This is just a soft nail when a Poodle is a puppy. However, if not removed, as the Poodle grows older the base of the dewclaw actually grows into an extra digit, flesh, nerves and all.

My boys both still have theirs and I can say that they definitely do function. When Remo grabs onto my leg with both of his legs, his dew claw is strong and fully operational when grabbing on.









Somewhere in the circled area.


----------



## mbt94 (Aug 28, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Dewclaws are the fifth toe of a dog’s foot positioned on the inside of the legs. Dewclaws function similarly to the human thumb and are fundamental for a poodle when navigating slippery terrain, sprinting, or gripping onto objects.
> 
> Dogs have 4 toes on each paw, and a 5th nail that is high on the paw (so high it could be dubbed "on the ankle" or "on the lower limb"). This is just a soft nail when a Poodle is a puppy. However, if not removed, as the Poodle grows older the base of the dewclaw actually grows into an extra digit, flesh, nerves and all.
> 
> ...


wow this is so interesting i never knew about this, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mbt94 (Aug 28, 2021)

can someone kindly let me know if its ok to discuss breeders on this forum or recommendations?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

It is allowed. I'll copy the rules addressing this for you.

Discussion of breeder's public online info, website, FB, etc is allowed, as well as breeders names. Discussions of breeders with public facing sites, or members with personal experience are free to diplomatically assess a breeder on that basis. Discussions are carefully and thoughtfully moderated by our SuperModdesses .

From The Rules:

5.3 Rules of conduct covered in previous sections apply.

*Breeders, be aware that members will likely dissect and provide feedback about what you offer, which should be civil, but may or may not be positive*.



*Members Rules In Responding To The Poodle Breeder Directory Threads ***

Members may create a thread asking about a specific breeder, preferably in the *Poodle Breeder Directory* subforum which is located under the Poodle Talk forum.** Please use the search bar first to see if information has already been posted. As a member, you may recommend, refer, and discuss breeders.

5.9 In discussing a breeder, *your opinions and inferences should be based on a degree of available factual knowledge*. What is factual knowledge? It covers a lot of ground:

a) You have experience with the breeder. This is where you have spoken directly and in-depth or worked with the breeder, OR

b) You have directly observed the environment where the puppies and dogs are; OR,

c) Other concrete observations - You have read or observed in photos or videos on their sites or other electronic site(s), which may include pedigrees, health testing, contracts, public court documents or animal welfare complaints, OR

d) You have read information on OFA or a DNA testing site and seen which conditions were tested - and observed which tests have been omitted; OR

e) You have read court documentation or registered complaints on government websites, and review websites such as Yelp or Google, and can provide the links.

f) There is no agreed upon term defining a “backyard breeder”. For example, one person’s hobby breeder who doesn’t place their poodle in Conformation shows but has other assets, still might be another person’s byb. Instead, stating non-judgmental, specific factual observations in their breeding program and environment is far more productive, and shows respect to all readers who can make up their own minds without anyone telling them what and how to think.

Members may make *reasonable inferences* from the above which leaves a lot of room to do so. HOWEVER, members are not to make wild assumptions and "fill in the blanks". Breeding, when done with excellence, is expensive, so this is to avoid spreading untruths, but also for you not being sued for libel or defamation.

** This is now the Finding The Right Puppy & Breeder forum


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

mbt94 said:


> Btw can poodles see when they have hair above there eyes? is it possible just to shave above the eyes for them to see, or must the whole face be shaved?


You wouldn't shave above the eyes. You would either keep the area above trimmed so that it doesn't fall over their field of vision, or if very long, band it so the eyes are clear. 

If your hair falls over your eyes, can you see? . When looking thru the many photos here on PF, rather than looking at them for styles you like, look at them with your question in mind. 

Which of the poodles eyes can see and be seen easily. I happen to love an extravagant topknot but my poodles have difficulty seeing with their hair in their eyes. 

Plus this

Dogs would see a rainbow as dark yellow (sort of brownish), light yellow, gray, light blue and dark blue. Dogs don't see red, purple (violet), or orange as we do. So, while it is established that dogs see shades of yellow, blue and gray, if a dog were to look at a uniform that is red or green it would appear as faded brownish, gray or indistinct. See the color chart below for an approximate idea of what colors dogs see best.










*Color Improves Agility: *Dogs do better at agility training when the weave poles, tunnels, jumps and boards are painted in colors they can easily discern.

*Nearsighted:* Dogs see 20/75, which makes them quite nearsighted.

*Best Dog Toy Color: *Based on what we know about dogs’ color vision, the best color for dog toys is blue.












Left: Human view of a dog with a orange, red, and yellow rope in his mouth. Right: The same scene through canine eyes, as interpreted through the Dog Vision Image Processing Tool.











_Left: Human view of a blue and red tennis ball sitting in the green grass. Right: The same tennis ball through canine eyes, as interpreted through the Dog Vision Image Processing Tool. This helps show dogs are better able to distinguish blues than reds._


----------



## erickse20 (4 mo ago)

Looniesense said:


> My pup has both full tail and dew claws as neither are allowed to be cut where I live.
> View attachment 481004


Is that your Lundehund? Beautiful dog


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

erickse20 said:


> Is that your Lundehund? Beautiful dog


I don’t think it’s a Lundehund but some sort of shepherd/husky mix. It’s quite a big dog ~55 pounds. My pup loved to chase him and do zoomies afterward. It was a dog we used to see often at the dog park.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’ll close this old thread now to avoid any confusion.  The OP’s not been back.


----------

